# Clean the Exterior - what do you use?



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

As Winter staggers towards a close and light nights beckon in a week or two my thoughts turn to cleaning the exterior of my MH.

I don't really want to take it to a Hand Car wash when I am capable of doing it myself so what labour saving, and relatively cheap, devices do you use to clean your MH?

I already have a wife, two large sponges, a long hose pipe (not a euphemism!), a set of steps and a ladder, a water spray gun, a bucket and some enthusiasm.

What else do I need to make a good job of the cleaning and leaving a shiny exterior?


----------



## bubble63 (Sep 30, 2009)

hi

there was a black streak thread running on here a while back,

it recommended muc-off

I had been using autoglym motorhome cleaner, but this time took the advice and bought marine mucoff from ebay..........

fantastic stuff :lol:

as my motor home is fiberglass, marine cleaner suits me best, but they do other flavors 8O

nice company to deal with here ebay mucoff

good luck!

neill


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I regularly wash our van with a a turtle wash and wax (all in one) and once or twice a year I also use Autoglym polish.
It never really gets any long term grime and always has a nice shine.
I think frequent washing is much easier than having to scrub away green moss and black streaks!


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

I Just use car shampoo and a long handle brush and bucket and then hose it down or rinse with the brush and bucket, when the sun is out and I am feeling energetic I polish it all over with Autoglym super resin polish (sometimes takes 2 days)

Martin


----------



## damar1 (Sep 29, 2012)

Just daz in hot water, used it for years gets most black of best used by a wife. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

there is a later thread on a similar subject. I would recommend Meguirs RV/Boat products .Specifically designed for GRP gloss panels.. Well worth trying. Check out online. Others in the past have also recommended this make.


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

Use whatever suits you to get the muck off and the GRP back to gleaming but then only ever use a protector made for GRP - never car polish. Meguiars is one of the best, use the premium flagship range or the new RV wax which is quite reasonably priced. Carnuba is the content to look for.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

What? No waterless cleaners?

I tried one once on my windscreen, never again! The moment it began to rain the water droplets formed all over the screen making it very difficult to see.
Ever since getting the large free gift of Autoglyn products for signing up to MMM's I have more or less stuck to their products.
Sometimes use the power washer to spread soap all over the van but never the high power jet which can damage the decals .

Alan


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I use Muc-off initially to remove the black streaks,then Autoglym super resin polish twice a year,the van comes up a treat.

Both products work equally well on aluminium or GRP and are simple to apply,although the polish requires some elbow grease it's still relatively easy.It also seems to leave a finish on the paintwork that makes it easier to remove the black streaks in between polishes.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

At the first sight of sunshine this side of 2012 I cleaned the MH today for the first time since we bought it back in October.

I used the extending brush, pictured below, that we bought at Newark last weekend and, if I say so myself, it's cleaned it a treat with just the brush and water.

Now the MH stands shining in the last of the Sun's rays before the clocks go forward tonight - job well done!


----------



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

I use one of them Keith, and i use Fenwicks motorhome cleaner and dip the brush in to the mixed bucket and clean it then hose it off.It brings it up a treat.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

"Elbow Grease"- £1 from local cheapy shop.
Waterless. Can't get much cheaper!


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Caution...the use of 'elbow grease' in conjunction with 'enthusiasm' can damage your health!!


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Geriatricbackpacker said:


> Caution...the use of 'elbow grease' in conjunction with 'enthusiasm' can damage your health!!


So can those brushes done mine thursday including roof  Could,nt bloody move friday.

Steve


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I use one of those cheapo £15 ish orbital car polishing machines, I use it wet with T Cut to get rid of the crud (don't use it with neat T cut Autoglym paint restorer etc as it's too coarse and will remove paint if not careful, but with a wet mop is very mild) I then get the hose out and with a washing brush go all over the van, I then go over it with Autoglym resin polish while still wet, the polish goes further that way, tight git, then I do it again with the brush and hose, let it dry, and then just go around with a duster to get in the awkward places, it always looks like new van when done, I usually start by doing the roof though at this time of year.

It usually takes the best part of a day, and I'm usually knacjered by the time I've done.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

For general cleaning on a monthly basis, or in the weather of recent months weekly I use Mucoff, it removes all the black streaks and insects in the summer.

3 times a year I polish my van with Meguiars wax and it makes a huge difference when cleaning it, you can see the dirt just run off the van, it seems to stop it sticking.

I must be mad but I really enjoy cleaning the van


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Against everything I have said about them I put a cover over our mh last November.
She is bright and gleaming just as she was wehn I covered her up.
There are a few scuffs on the cover but none on mh.
Only reason for covering up was to protect mh from sooty fall out from ours and neighbours wood burners.
Dave p


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I use one of those cheapo £15 ish orbital car polishing machines, I use it wet with T Cut to get rid of the crud (don't use it with neat T cut Autoglym paint restorer etc as it's too coarse and will remove paint if not careful, but with a wet mop is very mild) I then get the hose out and with a washing brush go all over the van, I then go over it with Autoglym resin polish while still wet, the polish goes further that way, tight git, then I do it again with the brush and hose, let it dry, and then just go around with a duster to get in the awkward places, it always looks like new van when done, I usually start by doing the roof though at this time of year.
> 
> It usually takes the best part of a day, and I'm usually knacjered by the time I've done.


Tcut is fine for painted metal. But is inadvisable to use it on GRP sections as it can distroy the gel coat. You should only use product s designed for this purpose. Eg Meguirs rv/boat cleaner's and polishes


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

bubble63 said:


> hi
> 
> there was a black streak thread running on here a while back,
> 
> ...


Good morning Neill,

All the Muc Off cleaners are the same i.e Bicycle, Marine and Motorhome; they are just put in labeled bottles to reflect the market they are sold for as consumers generally won't pick up what they perceive to be the incorrect one. I posed this question directly to them a number of years ago, and I can't imagine that this has now changed.

Personally to clean my vehicles, I exclusively use Meguiars products in the following order;

NXT Shampoo, lambs wool wash mitt and two buckets
Smooth Surface Clay Kit
Step 1 Deep Surface Paint Cleaner
Step 2 Deep Crystal Polish
Step 3 Deep Crystal Carnauba Wax
Ultimate Wax

It can however take a long weekend to complete.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## uncleswede (Apr 16, 2010)

bubble63 said:


> hi
> 
> there was a black streak thread running on here a while back,
> 
> ...


I recommend Muc-Off too. I bought a 1L container to start with then spotted 5L refills - e.g.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Muc-Off-M...97?pt=UK_Motorcycle_Parts&hash=item1e72776535

My 'technique' is to quickly jet-wash the van to get any obvious crud off, spray Muc-Off on all the black marks, leave it for 15 mins (cup of tea!), sponge off the black marks, final jet wash and then cloth it down to finish.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*bad way*

Ours needs a good clean.

Getting some parts re-sprayed.

Also ordered This to get the front looking something like.

TM


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Our low profile front was fibre glass so I must assume it was just a gel coat, but on a 2001 van and with us for four years it was as crisp as the day we bought it, no crazing etc, the gel coat if done correctly is not only thicker than paint, but should be tougher as well, I'm sure others may have had problems, but I've not actually heard of any, bear in mind I'm not advocating it every time you clean the van and it doesn't need to be used all over unless it's been allowed to get truly grubby.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: bad way*



teemyob said:


> Ours needs a good clean.
> 
> Getting some parts re-sprayed.
> 
> ...


My apologies, I meant This

TM


----------



## daveil (Mar 14, 2010)

Just finished! Body shop pro..... Excellent


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

I use a Pressure Wash/Wash n' Wax product from Halfords - foam lance then long handled brush then pressure wash ( avoid the seals between GRP panels) Usely do this 3-4 times a year and do the roof twice a year. My Rapido GRP comes up brilliantly white on all occasions. 

Harry


----------



## Littlebt (May 19, 2012)

*Black body marks*

Previously tried everything including the old wives vinegar method,just got from the supermarket " Flash with Bleach" , so a bucket of hot water and a sponge,wet sponge spray the sponge lightly with the flash and wipe over the black streak marks and they come off really easy,after completing the whole van, now wash using the following method.

Again a bucket of hot water,add quality shampoo and a good dose of polish any brand will do mix well and wash the van rinse off and leather,I do it in sections so you are leathering before it dries out.

Works for me,shines like a new pin and obviously no after affects from the Bleach but do a small test section if in doubt.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Halfords have an offer of 3 for the price of 2 on cleaning products. This includes the likes of Mer and Meguiars.


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

We just use fairy liquid and warm water, with some biological washing liquid for squashed insects.

We do get some black streaks in Wales, even though we live in a rural area. But we've just returned from 2 months in the Alentejo region of Portugal, and got no black streaks at all, despite the fact most homes there use woodburners. Shows how unpolluted the area must be.


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

Easyriders said:


> We just use fairy liquid and warm water,
> 
> Be careful, washing up liquid has a high salt content. Could have aan adverse effect on your cab area which is metal !!
> 
> Martin


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Easyriders said:


> We just use fairy liquid and warm water, with some biological washing liquid for squashed insects.


There has never been any public announcement but if you take a close look at a bottle of washing up liquid, it now says 'unsuitable for washing vehicles' (or similar).


----------



## Talaris (Aug 19, 2012)

Muc-Off caravan cleaner.

It does some black streaks but the darker ones. I use Fenwicks black streak remover or Star Brite. The latter is better


----------

